# Encoder Optico



## MaMu (Nov 17, 2005)

Que tal, revisando entre los componentes, me encontré un módulo con un led emisor y un foto transistor, y decidí utilizarlo como encoder de posición 0, manejando tan solo 1 bit. Mi intención es usarlo como si fuera 1 pulsador NC, es decir, mientras no se obstruya el haz luminoso tendré un 1 en la salida, cuando éste es obstruido, un 0 (utilizo un disco codificado como el que muestro en la figura 1). 
Ahora bien, la plaqueta del módulo no dice nada sobre valores de tensión, con lo que se me dio por hacerlo en 0-5Vcc. 
Podría probarlo conectando:
- G a masa.
- C a 5Vcc (emisor)
- A salida lógica

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 17, 2005)

Para poder que el transistor tenga una salida lógica debes polarizarlo, por lo que deberías ponerle una resistencia entre A y Vcc, 10K estaría bien. 

Cabe aclarar que la lógica seria inversa, la salida es 1 todo el tiempo excepto cuando el haz de luz es interrumpido por la rueda dentada.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 17, 2005)

MaMu, eso es lo que usa un mouse.

¿Por qué no empleas la ruedita ranurada de un mouse y así tienes un sensor de posición con más resolución? 

En vez de contar un solo pulso, al hacerlo de esta forma podrías contar X pulsos para tener la posición más precisa. Si te quedas corto entonces simpre podrás ajustar el "sensado" más arriba o más abajo quiero decir, X+n o X-n.

Además, como el espacio de la ranura es igual al espacio del interceptor entonces puedes usar la lógica que te conviene (negativa o positiva)

Yo usé eso mismo; tal cual como te dice Li-ion en mi enfocador y funciona super bien.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 17, 2005)

Gracias Li-ion, Gracias Marcelo. Mi pregunta es como probarlo, ya que no se ni de que equipo ha salido (en algun momento lo habré guardado, nunca tiro nada) ni que valores de tensión y corriente utiliza. La idea es no quemar nada. Lo que me dice Li-ion esta perfecto, hago un divisor de tensión y listo, si quiero invertir la lógica uso una compuerta de algun inversor (7414), también pense en limitar la corriente del emisor con una R de 680 ohm (que tengo a mano). Con respecto a lo que me plantea Marcelo, esta muy bien, pero esto lo voy a utilizar para referenciar unicamente la posición cero, ya que los demás cálculos los debo hacer sacandole nuevamente el jugo al querido Pascal. Trabajando en Grados/Mins/Segundos - Radianes - Pulsos PAP y todas las demás yerbas. De todas maneras no requiero una extrema presición. El disco codificado de 1 bit, esta montado sobre un rotulador de 360 grados (transportador), simplemente haré visualizar en pantalla el mismo valor que se leerá en el transportador cuando el motor gire a discreción, asi como las equivalencias en diferentes unidades. Estoy usando un PAP de 200 pasos por giro, es decir a razon de 1.8º por paso, 7,2º por ciclo (A,B,CyD).

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 17, 2005)

Bueno, "asi pos si...".

Estos bichitos normalmente funcionan a 5 Volt.

Te anexo una foto de algunos que yo tengo. El pequeño con el cable trabaja desde 3 a 5 Volt (probado). Los grandes también los he probado a 5 y van bien pero creo que pueden llegar a 9 o 12 Volt. Desconozco los valores de Vce  e Ic de los phototransistores.

La polarización la hice tal cual te lo dijo li-ion. Inclusive usé el mismo valor de R.

Aunque los dos negros que aparecen en la foto se ven iguales, no lo son. El de arriba es más grande.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 17, 2005)

El que tengo yo, es muy parecido al pequeño con cable, asi que voy a tomar de Vcc a +5V y a ver que pasa. Cuando termine, una de las tantas cosas que tengo que terminar, (icluyendo la serigrafía, que no he conseguido para hacer videitos de todo el proceso, que es mejor que fotos), voy a publicar la interface de puerto paralelo para control multipropósito, esquematicos, rutinas de programación con algunos ejemplos. Este año ha sido muy movido.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 17, 2005)

MaMu, disculpa que cambie el tema pero aprovecho a preguntarte un cosa.

¿No habías hecho un tutorial de manejo de LCD con PIC?

porque no puedo encontrarlo......

Me acuerdo que tenía el esquema, código y la explicación. Si estoy equivocado me diculpas sino, me podrías recordar donde está o volver a subirlo completo en "Documentación"?

Muchas gracias.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 17, 2005)

Aqui está: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-display-lcd-microcontrolador-pic-201/

Reedite algunas cosas, ya que de tanta mudanza de server algunas siempre se pierden.


----------



## fabriciosaq (May 11, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Para poder que el transistor tenga una salida lógica debes polarizarlo, por lo que deberías ponerle una resistencia entre A y Vcc, 10K estaría bien.
> 
> Cabe aclarar que la lógica seria inversa, la salida es 1 todo el tiempo excepto cuando el haz de luz es interrumpido por la rueda dentada.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola a todos un saludo, quesiera hacerles una pregunta, yo estoy  usando un encoder optico H22B1, pero tengo un problema mi intension es variar la velocida de una rueda dentada, y obtener una salida de  tipo analogico  pero la  verdad es que tengo problema con la salida ya que cuando aumenta la velocidad el voltaje a la salida disminuye, no se si alguien  tiene alguna idea o algun  tipo de polarizacion para este tipo de encoder  de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## fabriciosaq (May 11, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Para poder que el transistor tenga una salida lógica debes polarizarlo, por lo que deberías ponerle una resistencia entre A y Vcc, 10K estaría bien.
> 
> Cabe aclarar que la lógica seria inversa, la salida es 1 todo el tiempo excepto cuando el haz de luz es interrumpido por la rueda dentada.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola a todos un saludo, quesiera hacerles una pregunta, yo estoy  usando un encoder optico H22B1, pero tengo un problema mi intension es variar la velocida de una rueda dentada, y obtener una salida de  tipo analogico  pero la  verdad es que tengo problema con la salida ya que cuando aumenta la velocidad el voltaje a la salida disminuye, no se si alguien  tiene alguna idea o algun  tipo de polarizacion para este tipo de encoder  de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## guillermo_fd (May 11, 2008)

hola que tal yo tengo la duda sobre el encoder de una mouse ... lo que nescesito es saber como conectarlo por que el pin comun del optoacoplador esta coinectado a Vcc (+5V) y sus salidas produces 1 o 0 mi problemas es que cuando produce 0 al conectarlo a una compurta se comporta como ambiguo no se si en por el tipode compuerta (74ls04) si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agrdeceria


----------



## dnlnlly (Mar 25, 2009)

yo ocupo lo mismo un hacer un encoder con los sensores de unmouse pero no se como conectarlos para recibir los 1 y 0 si me pueden ayudar con un esquema los recepotres que tengo son como los que mencionaban que llevan los 5v al comun


----------

